# Need B&S Carb ID help!



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Ford YT16H tractor with a B&S 16 hp engine. Model # 402707-1213-01. When I look at the B&S parts list for this engine the carb that is shown is not what's on the engine. Reading the B&S Twin L head Repair manual there are 3 carbs shown, (1) Current Style – Type Nos. 1100 And Above Engines Built After 98101500, (2) Previous Style – Type Nos. 1100 And Above Engines Built Before 98101500, and (3) Early Style – Type Nos. Under 1100. My engine type # 1213 on a 1988 tractor should have the number (2) carb, "Previous style". It does not. It has what is shown and described as the (1) "Current Style" carb. So I'm assuming that sometime in it's history the carb was replaced with the "Current Type".

I would like to rebuild this carb, but can't find a repair kit for it. All the kits I find listed are for the 3 screw fuel pump, (2) Previous type carb, not the 4 screw fuel pump, (1) Current Type carb.

The numbers on the carb are 692812, 27-531, 0829. (Photo below). I have tried these numbers on all B&S parts supplier web pages and get no matches.

Can any one point me to a repair kit or replacement for this carb? Any suggeations will be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have the 4 bolt fuel pump on your carburetor. Then this kit should work.

http://tewarehouse.com/CARBURETOR-KIT_14


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks "30year Tech" that's exactly what I needed. Good Job!


----------

